# Sunday's Show and Tell. . . 11/8/15



## jd56 (Nov 8, 2015)

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Recieved this crossbrace handlebar for my 41 CWC Fleetwood. ..just the right amount of patina too.
Thanks Kirk. 





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 8, 2015)

Not a classic..... but I took my kid to Kmart K-days for the hotwheels event. Came away with two super hunts and two regular hunts. The super hunt hudson hornets are pretty sweet!




Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 8, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Not a classic..... but I took my kid to Kmart K-days for the hotwheels event. Came away with two super hunts and two regular hunts. The super hunt hudson hornets are pretty sweet!
> View attachment 249358
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




I remember chasing Treasure Hunts 20 years ago.  Only luck I really ever had was just before Christmas at a Bradlees in Montgomeryville.  They got 10 cases in.  Ended up with 20 Auburns which I turned for $20 each to a guy in Arkansas.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Nov 8, 2015)

found this big ding dong bell for 5 bucks.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 8, 2015)

jd56 said:


>




I have that very same Bendix radio in brown, JD.


----------



## stoney (Nov 8, 2015)

*Uniroyal Tiger Paw sign*

Picked up this sign yesterday. I remember the ads in magazines when I was a kid in the 1960's but never saw a sign. It is 3' x 5', 6 hour round trip, had to have it.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2015)

Got another pile of stuff yesterday and a aluminum bike, mini " display"mountain bike i guess.


----------



## Badge Man (Nov 8, 2015)

All I got was some badges and a t-shirt.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 8, 2015)

Picked up this 24"er for my son! The rack and tip of front fender were repainted,but the rest is original


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 8, 2015)

*It was a Sting-Ray week*

Picked up these 3 Sting-Ray Fair Ladys this week, super nice original condition. 
3 decades ~ 1976 Sky Blue Bicentennial with a 3 speed, 1968 Campus Green and 1981 Sky Blue. 

Nick's young cousins love riding these when they come over. And I really like that 3 speed one!

Darcie


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2015)

Kinda bike related! More man cave decor!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 8, 2015)

Some stuff I picked up this past couple of weeks. Huffman is already sold but everything else...


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 8, 2015)

Oo - gotta' love that ladies' Iver with a tank.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 8, 2015)

Found a Peerless project this week.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Kinda bike related! More man cave decor!




Like the sign don, love the dogs.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 8, 2015)

Got it from Lux Low. Man this guy can pack! Awesome job!


----------



## stoney (Nov 8, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Oo - gotta' love that ladies' Iver with a tank.




Ditto dat


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Got it from Lux Low. Man this guy can pack! Awesome job!




Very nice man, tyler is a good dude.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 8, 2015)

All the way to Maine, damn thats a long ride for you



Bri-In-RI said:


> Some stuff I picked up this past couple of weeks. Huffman is already sold but everything else...


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 8, 2015)

I remember that sign also. Awesome pick. That would look wild in my garage.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 8, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Found a Peerless project this week.
> 
> View attachment 249463View attachment 249464




That is beautiful. How do you always seem to come up with this poop?


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 8, 2015)

I just wake up really early.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 8, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> All the way to Maine, damn thats a long ride for you




They didn't ALL come from Maine! And from the looks of it somebody beat me to a lot of the good stuff...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 8, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> They didn't ALL come from Maine! And from the looks of it somebody beat me to a lot of the good stuff...




There's  really no good stuff to be found in Maine. I'd appreciate it if ya'll would stop looking.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 8, 2015)

Luckily timing was good for me on this bike. Aaron did a great job packing it for the trip from the Northwest and is also a good dude to deal with. Hunting an EA 6 rib for this sweet baby.



 

And on a whim, found an original owner Roadmaster on the Knoxville Craigslist. Very neat bike from a great guy that had many stories along with a pic of him as a kid with it.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 8, 2015)

my bird on the right is a classic caught her first rabbit of the year today

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 8, 2015)

Picked these C models up from a fellow CABER yesterday. 

'36 Goodrich, collecting parts to turn it into a Bomber




Then this hanging tank C model Admiral. Love this one, can't wait for its turn on the stand.


----------



## jkent (Nov 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Got another pile of stuff yesterday and a aluminum bike, mini " display"mountain bike i guess.




Here is a couple of the Aluminum Tricycles.
You could remove the 2 back wheels and place one in the center to make it a bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2015)

That's cool... it came with another pile of parts.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Got it from Lux Low. Man this guy can pack! Awesome job!




I was eyeballing that set up on eBay.  I can't believe it took so long to sell, I thought it was a good price.  Congrats


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 8, 2015)

*58 Black phantom*

I picked this up yesterday.... it was chained to a water heater for 50 years


----------



## jd56 (Nov 9, 2015)

decotriumph said:


> I have that very same Bendix radio in brown, JD.



Not my picture but, my handlebar now. Sellers picture he sent me. 
They are cool looking radios.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Luckily timing was good for me on this bike. Aaron did a great job packing it for the trip from the Northwest and is also a good dude to deal with. Hunting an EA 6 rib for this sweet baby.
> View attachment 249513
> 
> And on a whim, found an original owner Roadmaster on the Knoxville Craigslist. Very neat bike from a great guy that had many stories along with a pic of him as a kid with it.
> ...




looks a bit like Nick


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2015)

Man this bike has a great look to it. Wouldn't do a thing but re-grease & ride


----------

